# Best weed killer



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

If you are interested in using something more natural that won't trouble the horses, and it's just spot weed killing, vinegar or hot/boiling water works. Obviously you might want to put the horses up while trudging around with a bucket of scalding hot water, but pouring some on each weed truly does work.

If that's not for you then vinegar also works. Dump it on, but know that you may change the ph levels of the soil where you do this. If you are trying to get grass to fill the spots back in, it may take some time. 

Then there is always a weeder torch. Not for the faint of heart, but another non-chemical option.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We use a weed killer called Nufarm Trillion on our acreage. You have to dilute it before spraying and must have farm status to buy it from the farm store. It does a good job on clover, dandelions, thistle, etc. I am still fighting with the wild yarrow though. I have tried natural methods off controlling weeds with little success. If you are serious about getting rid of the weeds, you have to spray them with something good.

As far as the horses go, we kept ours off the sprayed areas for 2weeks. I found a few articles that said it was safe the next day for cattle, but nothing for horses, so I used more caution.

If you plan to spray, you will likely need more than one application. So, spray in the fall and again in the spring. Also, be sure to spray on a calm day where you won't et rain for about 48 hours. It will also help to keep that area mowed or trimmed somewhat regularly. We mow our pastures about twice a summer and I weed whack under the fence line about three times. I hand pull any weed that is in flower from my pasture, sprayed or not, before it goes to seed. It takes a season to get on top of the weeds, but the effort is worth it.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm not worried about having to regrow grass as it's a sand arena. The weeds are just popping up in one particular area and pulling them isn't working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Herbicides are selective and some work on certain weeds and not at all on others. You need to identify what you are up against and than decide what to use and when to apply.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could always mow them down. then when they start to pop up mow them down again.
The wind will blow in seed and it takes time to make an area weed free , usually done with chemicals to stop seeds from sprouting, and you would not want your horses onto this area.
Any herbicide will have information on the grazing restriction. 24D is good for broadleaf, states no grazing restriction, but i keep mine off it for a week.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

vinegar


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

TSC has a product called Pasture Pro. Does a great job in a wide variety of weeds. Will not kill grasses. It is safe for horses with ' No waiting between treatment and grazing. . '. Have used it for years on pastures and also the lawn. 
If you want to kill everything - use Roundup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

